# A Smart Marine



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

A Mexican drinks his Tequila and suddenly throws his glass in the air, pulls out a pistol and shoots the glass to pieces while it is still in the air. He says "In Mexico, our glasses are so cheap that we don't need to drink from the same one twice. Viva Mexico!"

An Iraqi obviously impressed by this, drinks his camel beer, throws his glass into the air, pulls out his AK 47 and shoots the glass to pieces while it is still in the air. He says, "In Iraq we have so much sand to make the glasses that we don't need to drink out of the same glass twice either! 
Praise Allah!"

A US Marine, cool as a cucumber, picks up his Budweiser and drinks it, throws his bottle into the air, pulls out his M-9 Beretta and shoots the Mexican and the Iraqi. He says "In America we have so many Mexicans and Arabs that we don't need to drink with the same ones twice :lol: :hurah:  :lol:

*God Bless the USA !*


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Was that funny?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Was that funny?


Not really. Particularly on a day when a land made up of immigrants celebrates its birth.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree with Bogy!! Now THAT'S funny.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> I agree with Bogy!! Now THAT'S funny.


And I agree with Richard which makes this even funnier yet!!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

That's a variation of an old Texan/Californian/Boulderite joke.

If you don't understand the People's Republic of Boulder (25 square miles surrounded by reality), it won't be as funny, but here goes anyway:

Texan, Californian, and Boulderite are in a bar.

Texan orders a bottle of tequila, takes a slug, throws the bottle up in the air, pulls his six-gun and shoots the bottle.

Everybody asks "why?" It's because he's from near Mexico, and they have enough tequila down there.

The Californian orders a bottle of Chardonnay, ... ... and a glass. Does the whole swirl, sniff, spit, thing, throws the bottle up in the air, pulls a silly little chrome pistol and shoots the bottle.

"Why?" Well, this is obvious - he's from the Napa Valley, and they have more wine there than they could EVER use!

The Boulderite orders up a bottle of Fat Tire beer, slams it back, throws the bottle up in the air, pulls his 9mm, shoots the Texan & Californian, then catches the bottle.

Bartender says, "Well, I can't argue with that, but why?"

The Boulderite answers, "Well, we have enough Texans, and more Californians than we can EVER use, but I can recycle this bottle!"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> And I agree with Richard which makes this even funnier yet!!


Possibly a new line for my sig.  There WAS some worth to this thread.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Frapp said:


> A US Marine, cool as a cucumber, picks up his Budweiser and drinks it, throws his bottle into the air, pulls out his M-9 Beretta and shoots the Mexican and the Iraqi. He says "In America we have so many Mexicans and Arabs that we don't need to drink with the same ones twice :lol: :hurah:  :lol:


On DBSTalk there are so many threads originated by a$$h*les we don't have to comment in them twice.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

KingLoop said:


> On DBSTalk there are so many threads originated by a$$h*les we don't have to comment in them twice.


In this case the a$$h*les showed themselves once again in London this past Thursday 06/07/05 .........

I heartidly accept your apology :kisscheek


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

The British would like you to tell them the names of all those Mexicans who were responsible.


----------

